# I hate FLORIDA



## Woodro (Aug 31, 2005)

Are there any other fish that rip there prey to shreads when they eat??? everything i can get just eat there prey whole


----------



## reefer (Aug 3, 2005)

Payara?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Woodro said:


> Are there any other fish that rip there prey to shreads when they eat??? everything i can get just eat there prey whole
> [snapback]1175660[/snapback]​


just get bigger feeders or whatever your feeding,,then they cant swallow whole they will have no choice but to tear it to shreads..


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

sneak some P's from another state


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

oscars are pretty agressive


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

reefer said:


> Payara?
> [snapback]1175671[/snapback]​


Nah...Payara's only look agressive, but are pretty mild tempered. If you want agression and a lot of action during feeding time get some exodon's.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

speak for yourself guy i had two payara that were as aggressive as hell.


----------



## reefer (Aug 3, 2005)

Pedro has 3" payara that are already eating fish bigger then them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Since this is about piranha alternatives:
*_Moved to Non-Piranha General Discussion_*


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

get a arrow head puffer







trust me they are bas ass


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

and there freash water


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Get a tank full of buenos aires tetras. They get 3" long and can be pretty mean. We toss crickets in with the ones at work and they maul it, ripping legs and bits off of it until it's dead.

Not a big giant fish or anything. But still cool, I think.


----------



## Woodro (Aug 31, 2005)

well it seemed a lil silly but your right every site i got to says those buenos aires tetras are a mean SOB if you don't feed them on time...well that is when they get bigger


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

YOUR IN FLORIDA!!!!
Go fishing for some pbass, Midas,,, anything...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dovii will rip prey apart too big to fit in their mouth. 
however, a shoal of reds and a small flightless animal are always a good mix. and by small flightless animal i mean a midget....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

3xtacie said:


> YOUR IN FLORIDA!!!!
> Go fishing for some pbass, Midas,,, anything...
> [snapback]1177727[/snapback]​


Exactly! Go drag a shark out of the ocean.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya dude you should have urau midas, jags and other pimp fish in your local waters.


----------



## Woodro (Aug 31, 2005)

i live in mid florida so all i got is bass speck and gars.....


----------

